# Me And My Pal Birdwatching



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Been watching the Blue-tits feeding their young this afternoon. I found it interesting but my pal Judy, not so much.



















She managed to keep pretty quiet, which is quite unusual for her, but then her attention wandered,










then utter boredom settled in.










Ah well I enjoyed it.

Lets have a look at your pooch, or pussy or what have you. Lets see some pics.

Dave ........................


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Wrong sort of bird watching!

We have a yellow woodpecker that visits from next door and swallows with young outside the bedroom window.

Foxes, rabbits and deer can be seen from the kitchen.

We have a Beagle and now and again various wild animals, due to the 710's job.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just love that last pic of the spaniel.

Looks like she's absolutely wasted. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Here are a couple of my "pussies"

Stripes



















Poppy



















Mark


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's Maisy the cat...










and Max the lab...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great to see so many animals on the forum. I've just got the boys at the moment.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Are they quite tame Rob? Would they sit there nicely for a while or do they run around hiding like idiots?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ozzie at his favourite hobby - ambushing and scaring the crap out of people walking past. Think in a David Attenborough voice when looking at the pic :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


> Are they quite tame Rob? Would they sit there nicely for a while or do they run around hiding like idiots?


They're really tame Mike. A lot like dogs.

Dillan, the one on the left, loves attention and will sit with you for ages if you stroke him. Greebo, on the right, isn't big on being stroked and is more solitary unless theres food around in which case he will be your best mate.

They sleep in their cage but I let them out whenever I get home and they go off to explore. They both come straight away when you call them and they won't bite anyone/anything except the bloody living room curtains for some reason.

Just thinking about it, this is my second set of rats. We had a pair of females before these guys and they were far more active. You had to be really on the ball with them. As soon as it went quiet you knew they were up to something. The boys are far friendlier and just want attention and are happy to curl up and go to sleep on your knee.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers Rob, they look quite nice in brown and white, swap you for the beagle?


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

minkle said:


> Wrong sort of bird watching!
> 
> We have a yellow woodpecker that visits from next door and swallows with young outside the bedroom window.
> 
> ...


Beagles a really nice dogs, I'd have one if the 710 was more receptive of pets. That or a Jack Russell


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


> Cheers Rob, they look quite nice in brown and white, swap you for the beagle?


Beagles are great. They have such a brilliant temperament. I'd love to have a couple of dogs again sometime.

You had any interesting animals of late?

Hows the pig doing? I assume he's back at the zoo now. Any updated pictures?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, nice dogs when they behave :lol:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Greebo, on the right, isn't big on being stroked and is more solitary unless theres food around in which case he will be your best mate.


I haven't heard anyone use the word Greebo for ages - sounds like an appropriate name :lol:


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

This is Max when he was going through his 'rolling in other animals/birds poo stage'









Luckily this time it was geese and duck, as along with cow it washes out quite easily and not fox (work of the devil) which requires a visit to the parlour for a good clippering, its that hard to remove :yucky: !!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Stanford said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Greebo, on the right, isn't big on being stroked and is more solitary unless theres food around in which case he will be your best mate.
> ...


great name for as cat....has it got scars????


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > mjolnir said:
> ...


Oh yes. :yes:

They don't half fight sometimes. I get in there and separate them and they look at you as if to say "we're just playing"

Good name for the cat. Bit weird for a Rat though :huh:

Still it was my choice. The 710 got to name Dillan.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Would love to have a dog and I love terriers but my lifestyle is very disorganized and wouldn't take proper care of it.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

my springers says hello to your springer,how is anyone supposed to get anything done with this,taken on the built in webcam


----------



## cassidy (May 10, 2008)

magnet said:


> This is Max when he was going through his 'rolling in other animals/birds poo stage'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie-pie! Westie, I assume?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Im just off to bed but this pic will haunt me in my dreams... very spooky eyes on all 3! Phil, what on earth were you doing?


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

cassidy said:


> magnet said:
> 
> 
> > This is Max when he was going through his 'rolling in other animals/birds poo stage'
> ...


Yes he is, thanks. Here's a pic after the shower...


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

JonW said:


> Im just off to bed but this pic will haunt me in my dreams... very spooky eyes on all 3! Phil, what on earth were you doing?


I think I was naked cooling down as it was hot,She walked in and started shouting to get some clothes on HA HA mind you me naked is scary


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

This is Sebbe my Eurasier. He is 15 months old and a right little character. Love him to bits though.



















and one from when he was a baby.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Tom Radford said:


> This is Sebbe my Eurasier.


Great dog. I bet he gets warm in the summer though.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > This is Sebbe my Eurasier.
> ...


Certainly does. He moults a lot just before summer, which is havoc in our house. Hair gets everywhere. We brush him 2 or 3 times a week and usually get a carrier bag full of hair out of him.

You'd think in this weather he'd be slumped out on the floor, but no. He insists on going for a long walk and then playing in the garden and aggrivating the chickens we keep too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I only get to dog sit for "M" and her family these days but up till recently I have always had a dog since I was a kid. This was my last boy, unfortunately when I moved into a rented place I couldn't keep him. :cry2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> You had any interesting animals of late?
> 
> Hows the pig doing? I assume he's back at the zoo now. Any updated pictures?


Just one of these for a night, its quiet at the minute, thank god!

I'll update the pig thread when im on a computer with pics on it!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


> Just one of these for a night


I just showed the 710 that picture and she went mental 

Good thing you can't keep them as pets. She'd have a whole tribe.


----------

